# The Science of Opera (RoH production)



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I was meant to do other things this afternoon and yet this is what I ended up with instead. Very interesting.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm loving Pappano in this!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, I just watched it. Very interesting ! For me it's clear that the way we experience different artforms is not always at the same level, and that music is on the highest level. It's interesting to get some science behind the experience of opera. Also, to see that an opera novice (Alan) reacts the same as the opera lover (Stephen).

I admire how Stephen Fry does these kinds of documentaries always with great passion and sense of humour. I'll never forget things like "A bit of...". He did something like this on Wagner.

Also Tony Pappono did some very enjoyable documentaries on Wagner, a special about Tosca, and also a series about Italian opera. He is great at explaining music. Indeed, he is the kind of teacher you would like to have.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Tell me the plot! :lol::lol::lol: incidentally, Simon Boccanegra was one of the first operas I watched (no subtitles). You should have seen my face trying to make head and tails of just what the hell was going on.

btw: the thing about the matching hearbeat makes sense to me; the audience is following the music even if they are not singing. I often found myself holding my breath during a long legato line, naturally without realising.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

deggial said:


> :lol::lol::lol: incidentally, Simon Boccanegra was one of the first operas I watched (no subtitles).


Simon Boccanegra was the first opera I saw at the ROH. Coincidentally, the one shown in this clip (the one they weren't watching), starring Domingo, Furlanetto and Calleja.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Operafocus said:


> Coincidentally, the one shown in this clip (the one they weren't watching), starring Domingo, Furlanetto and Calleja.


that was strange, that they showed a performance they were not watching. I get why, but still. They looked really silly watching, like they couldn't care less


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

deggial said:


> that was strange, that they showed a performance they were not watching. I get why, but still. They looked really silly watching, like they couldn't care less


I dread to think what I look like when I'm watching!


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Something like this , Sospiro?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Operafocus said:


> Something like this , Sospiro?


If that's the emoticon for your jaw dropping into the orchestra pit, then yes!


----------

